# What bandsaw to choose from.



## jxdubbs (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi,
I've been looking to buy my first bandsaw. I'm  making pens for the most part, but as well as  other woodworking projects like  bowls, cutting boards Ect.
So I have around $300 to spend. I've been researching for a few weeks. The ones I like the most would be...

WEN 3962 10-Inch Two-Speed Band Saw with Stand and Worklight

WEN 3962 10-Inch Two-Speed Band Saw with Stand and Worklight

OR

RIKON 10" Bench Top Bandsaw, Model 10-305

https://www.rikontools.com/product/10-305

Honorable Mentions...

GRIZZLY-G0803 - 9" Benchtop Bandsaw


9" Benchtop Bandsaw | Grizzly Industrial

Thank you for all your wonderful help. I've looking forward and exited to what you have to say about these band saws. 
James












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tonylumps (Mar 16, 2018)

I have the Wen that you are showing.Had it for almost 2 years as long as you know it's limitations go for it. It is easy to adjust the guides and install blades i keep a Bi-metal blade on it for almost everything I cut all of my blanks and tubes. 2 things you do not want to cut are Stone Blanks and Seashell. If I want to cut something large than I switch to a 1/2 blade You can,t beat the price. Now if you are going to resaw large logs forget it


----------



## Talltim (Mar 16, 2018)

I have an old 10 in benchtop craftsman.  My biggest weakness in my shop is having an undersized, underpowered bandsaw.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 16, 2018)

Those may suit your needs, however my advice would be to consider waiting until you can afford to buy a 14" saw. If you just don't have the space, I would say go for the Rikon as their support is some of the best.


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 16, 2018)

The latest issue of Wood magazine has a bandsaw review. The Craftsman 14 inch (a Rikon, I think) got the best tool award. The Rikon got the best ten inch saw. 
I have the Craftsman Rikon and it works well, I recommend it. But consider this., if you mount a ten inch saw on its own stand you take up about the same room as a 14 inch saw. 
Good luck, have fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Lenny (Mar 23, 2018)

I actually have the Craftsman 14" as a second bandsaw. It is exactly the same saw as the old Rikon 10-321.  My other saw is a 2hp 17" Grizzly GO513X2F 
I use the Craftsman in my basement turning area and bought it because 1. I didn't want to spend a lot and 2. It does more than I need. 
Given that so many Sears stores are closing, there may be some bargains to be found.


----------



## acturbo (Mar 27, 2018)

Lenny said:


> Those may suit your needs, however my advice would be to consider waiting until you can afford to buy a 14" saw. If you just don't have the space, I would say go for the Rikon as their support is some of the best.



I will second this.  I have a 10" craftsman in my shop and am currently looking for 14" or larger.  Especially if you are planning on doing bowls cups etc a 10" or less is going to need upgrade sooner rather than later.  

I search craigslist everyday and if I don't find anything I'm going after the 14" Rikon that goes for around $799 after I save enough.


----------



## Bikerdad (Mar 28, 2018)

Wait, and purchase a used 14" bandsaw.  The last good small bandsaw was made by Inca, a company that has been out of the North American market for some time.  The only strong use case I can see for one of the wee bandsaws is if one absolutely can't find the space for a larger bandsaw.  I can usually find half a dozen used 14" Delta clones available here any given month, with a least a couple of them under your $300 target.  

Heck, I'm going to be selling my 14" Delta Delta clone sometime this year when I upgrade.


----------



## farmer (May 25, 2018)

I have a 14 inch Ridgid with a kregg fence


----------

